# Epi serial number.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have an Epiphone PR-350-S with the serial number 8808000129. I got the guitar, brand new, 1989-90. I therefore interpret the serial number as 1988, August (08), number 129. Can anyone confirm of repute this for me? Thanks.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Never seen an Epi with 10 numbers and no letter prefex.ship ...................and can't find my Epiphone Acoutic guitar dater anymore either


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Ship: Found a site on net since posting. Says Factory 8. Year 80 (1980). Month 80 (August). No. 00129. However it did not recognise model number !!! Don't know it they were manufactured that far back.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jocko most of the PR-350-s that I know of were later dated then that, but lately we have found some that were not like the info they had gioven years back.ship


----------



## punkrockwarlord (Sep 5, 2011)

Jocko
I to have a PR 350 s, serial number 880111116, purchased in Sound Control in Glasgow in 1989 for about £200 if memory serves. I cant find anything online that confirms this models existence prior to 1988 though. Dont know about yours but mine is still going strong (a few dents & scratches, party guitar!) but sounds better & better the older it gets


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Did you try here...???...They need additional info...such as...

Acoustic 
Electric HollowBody 
SolidBody Impressed into back of headstock 
Ink Stamped/Decal (Sticker) unto back of headstock 

The Guitar Dater Project - Epiphone Serial Number Decoder


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The model launch is mentioned here...in 2003...

Epiphone Musical Instruments - News


----------

